
Kimbal Musk is leading a $25M mission to fix food in US schools - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com/kimbal-musks-food-nonprofit-goes-national-learning-gardens-schools-2018-1/
======
rmason
What I like about this is he is also teaching them to be capitalists. The kids
grow the food, sell the food and get to take home the profit of $400 each.

The first city is my original hometown of Detroit. There is so much unused
land in Detroit I wonder if after graduating the program if some ambitious
youngsters will start their own farms.

------
westurner
+1. The introduction to "Nudge: Improving Decisions about Health, Wealth, and
Happiness" discusses how choices about food placement in cafeterias influence
students' dietary decisions.

